# sorry about that



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry about dropping out like that,,,,,,,Had a health problem but I'm back home now. And I will be getting back to work on
the water system soon.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad to hear your well, welcome back


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Sorry about dropping out like that,,,,,,,Had a health problem but I'm back home now. And I will be getting back to work on
> the water system soon.


Hope you are feeling better, welcome back


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Nothing puts life in perspective like a health issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

nice to see you posting again. sending you vibes for comfort and healing!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sup budgetprepp-n! Good to see you back.


----------

